# Lightroom 4 RC 64-bit ??



## scott72 (Apr 7, 2012)

So I downloaded Lightroom 4 RC 64-bit for free and was wondering how long will this trial be for? Does anyone know?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2012)

Are you referring to LR 4-1 RC1? It should give a expiration when you install it. Likely 30 days or less.


----------



## scott72 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I believe so. It was free. 30 days, huh? Cool , thanks for the info.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Are you referring to LR 4-1 RC1? It should give a expiration when you install it. Likely 30 days or less.



... you're wrong here: only the final releases have the 30d trial period, while RCs are free and have a fixed expiration date - you can find this on the Adobe download page http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-1 - in this case it's 6/30/2012


----------



## scott72 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Marsu42! I appreciate the info.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to LR 4-1 RC1? It should give a expiration when you install it. Likely 30 days or less.
> ...


 
That is true, if they do not release lr 4-1 before 6/30, in which case there will be a 4-1 RC2. Expect 4-1 to be released in about 30 days.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That is true, if they do not release lr 4-1 before 6/30



... and even then, nobody exactly forces you to upgrade if you didn't pay it yet and you can use the rc1 for the full period. Don't know if that is Adobe-legal, but it certainly works (ask your firewall for details).


----------



## colin1984 (Apr 8, 2012)

Isn´t Lightroom 4 already out? Or did I overread something? in my market it´s already available


----------



## JR (Apr 9, 2012)

colin1984 said:


> Isn´t Lightroom 4 already out? Or did I overread something? in my market it´s already available



You are correct, LR4 is out, it is LR4.1 that was release in Beta form as it now support the 5DmkIII which was not supported in LR4. LR4.1 is not an "official" release yet but will be soon...


----------



## colin1984 (Apr 9, 2012)

oh i see, but will upgrading not be free if you already purchased?? Or is it meant in direction
with LR4.0 RC


----------



## K-amps (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe its just me... but I had BSOD's in win 7 after installing 4.1. Could be a co-incidence or there could be a link. But reinstalling Windows and all apps was no fun at all... took a week.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 9, 2012)

colin1984 said:


> oh i see, but will upgrading not be free if you already purchased??



Upgrading minor releases is free. But if you already purchased LR3, you're in for a shock - Adobe lowered the price so much due to Apple's Aperture that the upgrade price is not that much different from the full version anymore


----------



## idratherplaytennis (Apr 18, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Maybe its just me... but I had BSOD's in win 7 after installing 4.1. Could be a co-incidence or there could be a link. But reinstalling Windows and all apps was no fun at all... took a week.



 You're scaring me!! I haven't had a single BSOD on my Win 7 Pro but it could also be due to computer power etc. I remember when I blew through them at times from running too many powerful programs and stuff on my old computer before I built this behemoth. I've only run it once on here, but will be more weary as I um, can't afford to have to completely reinstall everything and lose all my info- in fact, I think I might be off to Fry's today for some backup hard drives >< Haha. 

Not sure if it will help you- but I built this comp almost 2 years ago, not a hitch (knock on wood) since then, and it's running Win 7 Pro 64 bit, Quad Core AMD Phenom II 965 Processor at 3.41 GHz with 8gb of RAM and like, 3 640gig hds or something. Although if anything, I think the RAM might be the thing to BSOD you. (Could be something else, I'm not really a comp science major, I'm an Architecture major so I know how to build and put things together, just not the technical science behind it )


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 18, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Maybe its just me... but I had BSOD's in win 7 after installing 4.1. Could be a co-incidence or there could be a link. But reinstalling Windows and all apps was no fun at all... took a week.


Did you google the event id for the BSOD? That will normally help identify where the culprit lies. I've not experienced BSOD with LR (any version) incl RC 4.1 64bit. Mine tend to be HW / HW Drivers related....


----------



## K-amps (Apr 18, 2012)

Googled stuff up. Found nothing. Never had issues before installing 4.1

I have a i7-950 @4Ghz, 12 GB RAM. 128GB SSD with 1.5TB Back-up HDD. I have a second set of 12 GB's that I swapped out and both sets had same issue.

Reinstalled.. works fine now (not installed LR4.1 yet... I am too scared): I say fine... but sometimes I will get BSOD's while the system is trying to sleep... which might be a driver issue, but before after 10 minutes of booting regardless of what i was doing, it would BSOD after every 10 minutes of logging into Win 7 Ultimate x64bit.

Again it could be just my system.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2012)

Neither Lightroom 4 beta, production, nor 4.1 rc has caused a issue or BSOD on my PC with win 7 64 bit.

I hope you find out whats happening. I'd first check the video drivers, they are the most troublesome.


----------



## pjdavep (Apr 18, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Googled stuff up. Found nothing. Never had issues before installing 4.1
> 
> I have a i7-950 @4Ghz, 12 GB RAM. 128GB SSD with 1.5TB Back-up HDD. I have a second set of 12 GB's that I swapped out and both sets had same issue.
> 
> ...



Could you possibly be running out of disc space on your OS drive? Maybe LR4.1 installed some obnoxiously huge library?

Later, 
pjdavep


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 18, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Again it could be just my system.



I'm 99,9% sure it's your system - either some driver, but more likely it's simply that your hardware is broken. LR puts a heavy strain on a system, and it might be that a latent problem became apparent just when you ran LR41 and now you're stuck with it. It might be your memory or your cpu or ... these things can break when (over)heated, and random bsods are the symptom. Just that it passed a quck test at Intel or whatever doesn't mean its 100% ok - it's just like with lenses really, there is a degree of bad luck here.

The only way to find out is to debug it, i.e. replace all parts with working ones and then see if the problem persists. This is very tiresome, but there's no getting around this, because the worst situation is not when a system fails, but when it fails *sometimes* and unpredictably.


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 18, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Googled stuff up. Found nothing. Never had issues before installing 4.1
> 
> I have a i7-950 @4Ghz, 12 GB RAM. 128GB SSD with 1.5TB Back-up HDD. I have a second set of 12 GB's that I swapped out and both sets had same issue.
> 
> ...



What does your event log say - what BSOD do you get? And have you always had this with the O/C CPU? Have you tried with the system running without any O/C - would assume you have since you seem to be able to reproduce the issue fairly consistently.. ? Not saying I can help, but always willing


----------



## K-amps (Apr 19, 2012)

Stu_bert said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Googled stuff up. Found nothing. Never had issues before installing 4.1
> ...



Thanks. I have run the cpu at 4.3Ghz at 1.26v without issues. It's water cooled. 

But at the time of BSOD's, I had it clocked down to 4, then stock 3.06, even tried 2.8 and 2.66Ghz... same issue. Perhaps it could have been a SSD filled up issue... but I doubt it since it showed 40GB free bfore Win 7 reintsall. NOw it is back up at 4Ghz, no problems, re-installed. I guess I will try 4.1 again ... soon 

The funny thing is, when it BSoD's, it always did it 10 minutes after boot up, whether I was logged on Windows, active or inactive or even not logged on... it would just BSOD and restart... Every effin 10 minutes.


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 19, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...


Disk space is unlikely to cause BSOD, SSD firmware has however been known to cause this esp. on OCZ SSDs. As you say if it does not reappear since the re-install, even with O/C then all is good. The fact that it occurred at login means that it is unlikely to be app related as no user context exists at this stage, so unless the app has installed system-level drivers (e.g. AV, FW), then it is most likely not that causing the issue, again eliminating LR as the culprit

Alas the reinstall also means we can't see inside the eventlog, which is of course where you want to look. If it does re-occur, would be good to know what the BSOD code / event id was as this often helps eliminate / narrow down the causes....

Finally, if it comes back with LR 4.x it would point more towards some issue with your graphics card / drivers, but was not aware of LR doing any system-level hooks - it just talks direct to your Gfx card. Again, eventlog with BSOD code should help confirm this.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 19, 2012)

Stu_bert said:


> Again, eventlog with BSOD code should help confirm this.



In my experience, the bsod codes aren't very helpful (but you are welcome to try ) because it mostly says "irql not less or equal" or similar second-level error codes. It's just like when someone dies: you're dead because your heart stops beating, but this is always the case and often not the real reason...

One possible debugging aid is to run a burn-in test on your subsystems (cpu, memory, gfx, ...) one at a time and see when it fails.


----------

